# Schriftgröße in der Optionen-Leiste



## Fourseasons (6. März 2012)

Hallo
hab noch das alte CS1 unter XP in Gebrauch.
Leider ist die Schriftgröße in der Optionenleiste sehr klein, sodaß ich Probleme habe, die Schrift zu lesen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Schriften, oder notfalls die Menueleisten insgesamt zu vergrößern?
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Araxis1979 (6. März 2012)

Hallo, 

war es da nicht möglich die Darstellung der Liste in den Programmvoreinstellungen zu ändern? Irgendwie von "Vorschau" auf "Listenansicht"? Ich bin mir grade leider selbst nicht ganz sicher.

MfG


----------



## Fourseasons (6. März 2012)

Da finde ich keine Möglichkeit!
Auch im Dateibrauser von PS und in den anderen Fenstern ist die Schrift so klein.
Die Kleinbuchstaben sind gerade mal knapp einen Millimeter hoch. 
Ich hoffe, dass sich da noch jemand mit einer idee meldet.


----------



## NissyMaelzer (4. April 2012)

Und das liegt auch nicht an der Auflösung deines PCs?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. April 2012)

Ein Screenshot könnte durchaus bei der Fehlersuche helfen.


----------



## Another (5. April 2012)

Du meinst aber nicht nur die Textvorschau an sich oder?

Ansonsten: "Bearbeiten" > "Voreinstellungen" > "Text"


----------



## Fourseasons (18. April 2012)

Hat etwas gedauert, komme gerade vom Urlaub zurück.
>Martin Schaefer:
Zum besseren Verständnis versuche ich mal ein Screenshot hochzuladen.
>Nissy Maelzer:
Ich hab einen Monitor mit relativ hoher Auflösung. 1600 x 1200 px.
Es ist sicher nicht sinnvoll, die Auflösung zu reduzieren, nur um die Schrift zu vergrößern.
>Another: nein, die Schrift in der Menueleiste!
Danke an alle, die helfen wollen!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. April 2012)

Hi Klaus,

die Schriftgrößen auf deinem Screenshot sind leider so völlig i.O.
und lassen sich meines Wissens auch nicht ändern.
Ich fürchte, da musst du irgendwann mal auf einen größeren Monitor umsteigen.
Gibt ja z.B. 27" Bildschirme schon relativ günstig mittlerweile.

Das von dir genannte Problem wird auch in keiner der neueren versionen von Photoshop gelöst, das nur als Hinweis für dich. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fourseasons (19. April 2012)

Hallo Martin,
das hab ich fast befürchtet.
Die Schrift im PS-Dateibrauser ist nochmal etwa kleiner. 
Ich hab einen 3:4-21-Zöller. Mit einem 27-Zöller hab ich schon geliebäugelt. 
Aber das Ding ist ja enorm breit weil 16:9 und nicht so wesentlich höher.
Mal sehen, vielleicht tut's ne neue Brille auch.
Danke jedenfalls!


----------

